# Meet original Swiss ratties =)



## Nienor

I wanted to introduce my five wee rats to you =)

First, there home =) I took the pictures today after cleaning the mess 














































That cage is called Unidom Euro Traveler and it is made of metal. It is about 95x56x200 ..
I just love it. It is easy to clean, 3 sites are enclosed so no wind can enter the cage from these sites, the rats cannot throw anything out and don't feel watched from every site =)

If you have any questions about the cage, just ask 

I have NO wheel in the cage for I don't want my rats to have spine deformation for I have so space for a healthy wheel with one meter in diameter but I am thinking about buying a flying saucer wheel.

________________________________________________________________________

now to introduce my rats =)










Sunny was one of my first rats. Unfortunately, we bought her in a pet store. I just informed myself after buying Honey and Sunny about what is going on and how the pet store rats are bred.
There is a picture of such a "rat mill" I don't know what pet store rats are bred like in your country but please inform yourself about it and only buy pets when the parents are kept in big cages and have only a few litters in there life and don't live together with a male so they get pregnant again after giving birth. Don't support such animal abusers by buying a pet there you will make them just producing more of those abused animals .. it is far better to go to a good breeder or get rats from animal shelters.

but back to Sunny. She is my wee sunshine. She is always moving and happy. She can't stand still. She loves to play with her snackball for hours.









http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cloe-4r-jpg.html

I started to teach her some tricks. She is quite good in rattagility and goes well in parcours. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUR1lvW0OOU
She can open jam glasses, walk a few steppes on two legs, twist, climing on my shoulder, come when called and retrieving a wooden stick.

We bought Sunny when she was 8 weeks of age. She was probably born in September 08.

There is a video of her tidying up  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0CRFn2_AOk



















Next are my to big boys Whiskey and Crazy.
They were born in an animal shelter and we got them after their castration at 8 weeks in February 09. They were born in December year before.
The two boys are pretty shy and bite people they don't know who want to touch them. When they have good days they come to interact with me. They love to crack nuts and lie in the Sputniks.










http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cloe-5d-jpg.html

Milo and Hope are siblings, they were born on New Year's Eve last year. They are pretty active wee rats and love to stupid things .. I just love that wee boy and the wee princess =) 
I started to work with Milo to. He is following the target at the moment and sometimes walks on two legs, so we are on our way =)

there is a video from there first evening in our house =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpQ4IkKKXZ0


And here is a video of my rats playing in the living room :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo2SQPHH5NQ

I think, pictures don't show the rats the way they are it is better to make videos =)

so if you want, just watch these, too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kLBfDuitR4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUG_FMLhCiQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SqghbjuVTU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmf1dRgIU-s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wrNK185eF4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrNYGihHJEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVE9xz52DIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ9fZnlnSjM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjXAXEdrzHo

Well, that is all for now .. If you want to know something or get me to stopp talking just aks 

Sorry, I forget the picture of the rat mill :
that is where pet shop rats come from in Europe : http://rat-nose.de/jpg/zoola1.gif


----------



## PixieRei

Those video's are too cute! ^_^


----------



## Nienor

thanx =)


----------



## Nienor

Hey,

got a new video of my rats bathing =)

maybe you like it ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQTuxn8bS4U


----------



## halfmoon

They are too adorable!


----------



## arpooch

I really like that cage. Did you make it or did you buy it? If you bought it where did you buy it and how much did it cost?


----------



## Simisama

arpooch said:


> I really like that cage. Did you make it or did you buy it? If you bought it where did you buy it and how much did it cost?


"That cage is called Unidom Euro Traveler and it is made of metal. It is about 95x56x200 ..
I just love it. It is easy to clean, 3 sites are enclosed so no wind can enter the cage from these sites, the rats cannot throw anything out and don't feel watched from every site =)"


----------



## Nienor

I bought the cage. A German company sold it. But it is an old version, there are later ones available by now 
Original Prize was 460 Euros .. I bought it second well actually third hand for 120 CHF .. I am not to sure much that would be in American dollar ..


----------



## arpooch

Okay thanks!


----------



## lakotasong

What cute rats and such a unique cage!


----------



## Nienor

Well, the cage is not unique, there must be several hundred and they all are used as homes for rats  There are different types of that cage, but it is one of the favourite rat cages over here if you can affort it - it is quite expensive but it is worth every single penny ..


----------



## Carina

Hi there.
I'm gonna write in German to you.

Ich lebe in Los Angeles, aber ich bin in Deutschland aufgewachsen. 
Dein Kaefig ist suuuper!!! *neid* Und deine Rattenkinder sind echt suess!! 

Ich bin eine der Mods hier. Leider hab ich momentan gar nicht viel Zeit mich im
Forum aufzuhalten.  Aber ich schau rein, wann immer ich eine Minute finde.

Hui, das war schoen mal was auf deutsch zu schreiben. *hehe*

Liebe Gruesse,
Carina


----------



## Nienor

Hey =)

Hopefully nobody minds me answering in German for it is much easier for me :

Der Kaefig ist gehobener Standard, Kaefigumbauten sind bei den wahren Rattenfreunden und Tierschuetzern Standard, die Kaufkaefige sind einfach zu klein um groessere Gruppen zu halten (2 Ratten aus einer Wohnungsraeumung sind ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein, da braeuchte man sehr viele Abnehmer, die 2 Tiere nehmen, nicht selten gehen sie zu 4. oder in groesseren Gruppen, die gehen einfach in keinen normalen Kaufkaefig) und der Dom ist sehr beliebt, da unkaputtbar und leicht zu reinigen, aber fuer den kleinen Geldbeutel tut es auch ein Kleiderschrank 

Kein Mensch, der weiss, wie es hinter den Kulissen eines Forums vorgeht, verlangt, dass ein Mod 24/7 online ist  Es gibt ein Leben jenseits des www, ich bin aber auch nicht oft da, hab "bei uns" genug zu tun und das Leben draussen gibt es auch noch zu leben ^^

But I still have to practice some English, too, so most of my posts will still be in English although there are some who might understand my mothertongue  But maybe those people unterstand my poorly translated words ..

But I got a couple of new picture for you :










Sunny on my buero desk



Sunny smoking pasta



Hope horrified for she did not get her favourite treat that day 

and two short videos about grooming :

allogrooming : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS8B4Mgen68
dominance grooming : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd0UiBMbpkw


----------



## Nienor

Hey there =)

got new videos and pictures for you =)

First Sunny eating frozen banana slices =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmkv71pllMs

Second my rats playing with a flying ball or "I am fishing for ratst" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Qyf8Aji5E

And now some pictures =)


----------



## lml8787

I am so jealous of that cage! I want one!


----------



## Sheepy

Love the cage  

and the ratties are cute 



Sheepy.


----------



## Nienor

I got new ratty houses last friday =)

Sunny just loves them, she was bruxing ( is this bruxing or what would you call it : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLNcyeCZUS8) all the time when I took the pictures.










I just love the colouring, you wanna know why ?










and my favourite one :










And I got real cute picture of my neutered male Crazy :























































and I have a video of him showing how fast he is cracking the nut he just found : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y1iuvBUUI8&feature=player_embedded

And if you are bored and don't know what to do the whole evening I got some videos of my rats running around even in the summer time when it is quite hot outside ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wha1-YxzSIg&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV5CP1PRHKI&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BA7LLOmJ34&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnj1xIv6GZ8&feature=player_embedded

Well, that is probably enough for today I guess


----------



## dapples

They are so cute! Crazy is huuuge! Enjoying his meal!


----------



## Nienor

Actually, Crazy is not that huge he only has about 600g his brother lives at a friend of mine and is much bigger and weighs more than him .. When compared my boys are small ^^


----------



## clarry

Nienor said:


> Actually, Crazy is not that huge he only has about 600g his brother lives at a friend of mine and is much bigger and weighs more than him .. When compared my boys are small ^^


I think its the jar that makes him look big  haha. verrry cute!


----------



## Annie

Hello. Your rats are really cute and I've enjoyed looking at the pictures and watching the videos of them! I'm new here so I know I have a lot to learn, but I was wondering if you could tell me why you sometimes put their food in water? Is it just fun for them or is there some other reason? 

Thanks


----------



## 10686

Your rats are really cute!! 
@Annie: It's fun for them and if it's hot it is refreshing. I do it sometimes, too.
But my rats are a little bit hydrophobia! ;D


----------



## Annie

oh thanks. I will try that sometime


----------



## Maple

Wow, your cage is pretty awesome. And your ratties are so cute! =]


----------



## Nienor

Ninjin93 said:


> Your rats are really cute!!
> @Annie: It's fun for them and if it's hot it is refreshing.


That's right 
And in addition they have to do something to get their food. My big boys would be far fatter if they would get their food directly from a bowl .. It keeps them active  And it is a bit more natural if they have to "search" their food outside the cage ..

I also got some new pictures for you


----------



## Annie

Thanks for putting up more pictures. They're so cute!


----------



## Nienor

Our beloved Sunny had to go across the rainbow bridge in August .. her heart was to big and did not work properly anymore .. she could have a week without any symptoms thanks to cortison but then she got worse and we let her go .. she left a big hole in our lives ..















































2 weeks ago we rescued to girl from "not to good" conditions .. they had been pretty shy and sick .. they lived in hay and cigarette smoke.

Yuki is already trusting us we can pick her up and handle her quiet well. Juno is still pretty shy .. she really panicks when picked up so we let her be most of the time. But they had to get antibiotics to get rid of the uri so I think we did not have the best start but we work on it 

now I got some pictures of them for you :


----------



## Nienor

and even more pictures 













































































































and a "short" video of them : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev_dJVULCGs
you really hear them sneazing 

and another two "short" videos of my "big" ratties =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Zg1YBQnP4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axXtEm1aSxQ

well, that's all for now


----------



## Spoonrat

Wow what beautiful and happy ratties! I love the photo of Crazy in the jar that's really cute. Those are some lucky rats, they're obviously very well looked after. I can't stop smiling  It makes me very happy to see such happy and healthy ratties.

Sorry to hear about you losing Sunny - but it looks like she had an awesome life with you ;D


----------



## Nienor

I got some pictures from friday for you :
































































and some older pictures, maybe you like to see them too ..


----------



## SiNi5T3R

The Cage is cool. Iv been looking on Craigslist for a free big shelf or something like that so I could make a rat cage out of it. they look cool!


----------



## Nienor

and even more pics 












































































































































































well, I guess, that is enough for now


----------



## SiNi5T3R

Nice metalica box in the first pic lol


----------



## Nienor

SiNi5T3R said:


> The Cage is cool. Iv been looking on Craigslist for a free big shelf or something like that so I could make a rat cage out of it. they look cool!


To be honest that cage has never been a shelf  I was build to house rats by a German company  but using a nice big closet is ideal to build a cage. I did this about 2 years ago, too. This cage looks like this :










The rats just love it, they cannot throw out their stuff anywhere but on the front  It looks far better than a cage with wire all around and fits better into a living room. At least I think so  I looks more comfortable to me 


The Metallica Box belongs to my boyfriend. But it safe behind the glas otherwise the rats would chew on it


----------



## Nienor

New pics of my girl playing =)


----------



## catsandscales

Those are some awesome shots!! Love ratty action poses. XD


----------



## Alethea

Awesome cage layout and toys inside. I liked that hanging plastic toy that looked something like a hammock, being yellow and green. I need something like that lol. And that cage is awesome in itself, did you make that or purchase that from somewhere? 

And your ratties are awesome and adorable too. :3 They look so happy.


----------



## Alethea

Oh wow, some how I missed all the pictures above XD Simply wonderful. All the poses and pictures make my heart melt here at work thinking of my ratties at home. Now I am going to have to ask my boyfriend to help me change our wood cabinet into a homemade rattie cage lol <3


----------



## Nienor

Those plastic hammock things are called Sputniks .. Savic produces them .. I remember a thread here about them. http://www.savic.be/sputnik-xl

I bought the cage, a German company produces them : http://www.kaskadendom.de/html/new-eurotravel.html

and here some more pictures of those little monsters ;D


----------



## Jaguar

TOFFIFEEEEEE <3

i love the pic of her trying to pull the gerber box in the hole... lol.. priceless


----------



## Nienor

Just posted some Xmas-Pix, if you are interested in : http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,24804.0.html


----------



## OatmealandToby

Gah! Needs a thud warning! I love the picture of the rattie playing with that cat dangly toy lol and that Roan is GORGEOUS.

Tara


----------



## Alethea

Those plastic things hanging from the top of the cage, what are they? I have seen them around the site before, but couldn't find them in local stores or on sites. ><


----------



## Snippet

I love your roans! They've kept a lot of their colour compared to my 2.


----------



## Nienor

Those plastic things are Savic Sputnik XL ..

The roans are quiet young still - their first birthday was yesterday 
The stripped roan is still younger, only 8 months ..
But they all lose their colour week by week


----------



## wendyrblack

OMG they are all so beautiful!!! And the cage is awesome, so much fun and so well kept!!! Those are lucky lucky ratties! ;D


----------



## Nienor

For Christmas, I bought my wee fancy monsters the doggy brain train 2in1 and started to teach them how to use it ..
Now Yuki is some kinda master in it, but Hope and Juno aren't too bad 

First, I want to show you some pictures taken during training sessions :


















































































I also took some videos :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggLG9snN0GE&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8PDB7mA7Lw&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rizxg5L3j9I&feature=player_embedded

I hope you enjoy watching them =)


----------



## Nienor

Yesterday, I took some very aweful pictures of Juno .. she was just lying in the hammock with Yuki and Milo and was sleeping .. I actually wanted to clean the cage but she did not want to wake up ^^ I actually guess she was awake but refused to move away ;D




























usually, she does not sleep like a ball but like this somehow twisted in herself Oo



















and now some vids again ^^

first my boy whiskey opening a box to get a treat ^^ and my girls stealing treats 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV069LyB5Rs&feature=player_embedded

and then Juno opening a box 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCjky51K35g&feature=player_embedded

and now my girl Yuki who was, well, in heat I guess 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xZL3ekLx5E&feature=player_embedded

Since Juno is a bit disabled since I got her and because she had an ear infection around Christmas we have to do some physiotherapy with her, to get her moving and active .. it seems to work she is walking better and better ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe_eNjX15hg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nienor

Now some pix again ^^

My rats feeding an veggie puree ..









































































and here a wee video of my rats doing some training :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4EzG1-tEvg&feature=player_embedded

and now I proudly present my very old boys =) they are 27 months old by now ..


----------



## Nienor

And now, some ratty greed among siblings  Milo and Hope :





































and last but not least my all time favourite : a yawning picture <3


----------



## Alethea

I know, I was thinking the same thing about that cage.
I wants it! lol.

And adorable ratties and videos you have.


----------



## Nienor

Hey there =)

Got some new videos for you :


----------

